# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Πύρουλα Major αρχέγονη

## nikoslarisa

Γεια σας παιδια..μηπως  υπαρχει καποιος που εκτρεφει πυρουλες να μας πει συμβουλες σχετικα με διαχειριση,διατροφη,αναπαρ  αγωγη,γενικες παρατηρησεις??
ευχαριστω

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο δες αυτο http://www.nativebirds.co.uk/index.p...d=18&Itemid=17 προς το παρον και θα βρουμε και αλλα.

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Οδυσσεα..εχω δει κ εγω μερικα  σιτε απο εξωτερικο.αν βρεις κατι αλλο στηλε ωστε να ειναι κατι νεο να με βοηθεισει..απλα θελω αν υπαρχει κ καποιος ελλαδα εδω μεσα να μας πει τι κανει.

----------


## jk21

οποιος υπαρχει ,αμα υπαρχει ,θα μας βαλει πρωτα και το δαχτυλιδακι του πουλιου .... δεν υπαρχει διαδεδομενη η εκτροφη του πυρουλα στην ελλαδα (νομιμη ) .Καθε αλλη δεν μας ενδιαφερει σαν φορουμ και *προσωπικα* δεν θα ηθελα να υπαρξει ,παρα *μονο με διαπιστωμενα ξενα πουλια καποιων γεννεων (οχι 1-2 )* μακρια απο τη φυση .στην ελλαδα και να υπαρχει ειναι απο προσφατης γεννιας πιασμενα πουλια και δεν με ενδιαφερει η συνεχιση μιας τετοιας κινησης .ας σταθεροποιησουμε πρωτα την εκτροφη σε πουλια  που ειναι εκτεταμενη η εκτροφη τους με σωστο τροπο (αναφερομαι στην καρδερινα ) και ας αφησουμε τα αλλα ντοπια ειδη εκει που ειναι μια χαρα  ...

Νικο ξερω οτι δεν αναφερεσαι στο ειδος εκτροφης που καταδικαζω ,αλλα οφειλω να πω καποια πραγματα για οποιον και αν διαβασει το θεμα

----------


## δημητρα

νικο νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ενας εκτροφεας απο θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## PAIANAS

> ευχαριστω Οδυσσεα..εχω δει κ εγω μερικα  σιτε απο εξωτερικο.αν βρεις κατι αλλο στηλε ωστε να ειναι κατι νεο να με βοηθεισει..απλα θελω αν υπαρχει κ καποιος ελλαδα εδω μεσα να μας πει τι κανει.


Να σου συστήσω κάποιον που γνωρίζουμε καλά κι οι δύο ? (αν είσαι ο nikosael και δεν σε μπερδεύω )...έχεις καιρό να ξεκαρδιστείς στα γέλια ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι πες του για τον ******  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## PAIANAS

Αμάν ρε Κώστα ...το'καψες  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

αχαχαχ.δεν εχει major Νικολα..εγω ειμαι ναι απο λαρισα!!!αχαχαχαχαχ.αυτος εχει τις απλες απο οσο ξερω!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρα πως λεγετε ο εκτροφεας?αν ξερεις πες μου με προσωπικο μυνημα καλυτερα.ευχαριστω

----------


## PAIANAS

> αχαχαχ.δεν εχει major Νικολα..εγω ειμαι ναι απο λαρισα!!!αχαχαχαχαχ.αυτος εχει τις απλες απο οσο ξερω!!!


Υπάρχει κάποιος μεγαλοεκτροφέας που έχει σίγουρα ..αλλά είναι λίγο τρελλάρας και δεν ξέρω αν από το τηλέφωνο θα σου δώσει σωστές πληροφορίες ..

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ εσβησα το ονομα γιατι το παιδι δεν ειναι μελος μας και δεν θελω να υπαρξει καμμια παρεξηγηση .

Παιδια  οσο μπορουμε να μην << φωτογραφιζουμε >> τις οποιες αναφορες μας.

Νικο ηξερα για καρδιναλιους ... εχει και πυρρουλες;

----------


## οδυσσέας

κακος εκανες και εσβησες το ονομα, εγω για την συμβαση ραμσαρ εγραψα http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%...83%CE%AC%CF%81

----------


## jk21

....  ουδεν σχολιο

----------


## nikoslarisa

Νικολα θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια.αν θελεις πες μου με πμ...παει το μυαλο μου σε καποιον που μηλαω μαζι του..αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι εχει πυρουλες..μονο καρδιναλιους

----------


## PAIANAS

Μην πάει το μυαλό σας σε ψυχάκηδες ...Νικόλα θα σου στείλω pm .

----------

